# Partage d'ecran et PC?



## xavax (13 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Comment faut il faire pour prendre le controle d'un pc à distance? Entre 2 mac j'ai réussi grave au partage d'ecran mais entre un pc et un mac, je ne sais pas si c'est possible...

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2008)

Deux choix simples :

- installer RDC [Remote Desktop Connection] sur le Mac ; c'est un client gratuit fourni par MicroSoft pour se connecter à Terminal Services (sur le PC).
- installer sur le PC un serveur VNC (par exemple : TightVNC, de mémoire) et sur le Mac un client VNC (genre CotVNC, gratuit).

Voili.

C'est du réseau donc je déplace côté Internet et Réseau.


----------



## xavax (13 Juillet 2008)

il faut installer sur le mac Remote Desktop Connection et CotVNC ou j'en choisi un des 2?


----------



## xavax (13 Juillet 2008)

ensuite je voudrais savoir comment on fait pour se connecter... car je suis derrriere une freebox en routeur et le Pc distant est derriere une livebox en routeur

encore merci


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2008)

Il faut choisir entre RDC et VNC : ce sont deux méthodes de connexion à distance différentes.
Ensuite, côté client il n'y a rien de particulier à faire.
Côté serveur, il faut dire à la livebox que lorsqu'on se connecte sur son port X on est redirigé vers un port Y du PC. Autrement dit :
- configurer la livebox pour que le PC ait toujours la même adresse IP
- choisir un port arbitraire pour le côté externe (10000, 20000, celui que tu veux et qui n'est pas déjà pris) et dire qu'il doit être transféré vers le port idoine du PC [en général, c'est 5900 pour VNC et 3389 pour Terminal Service (je crois : mieux vaut vérifier)]


----------

